# What are some hot stocks under $10?



## artyzipp (8 October 2006)

Anybody knows any hot stocks under $10?


----------



## scsl (8 October 2006)

artyzipp said:
			
		

> Anybody knows any hot stocks under $10?



By 'hot', do you mean stocks that are about to make a sizeable short-term gain or stocks that will be great outperformers in the coming year or two?

(I've noticed that this is your first post so I just thought you should be aware that you haven't or will never meet anyone who gives their opinions on stocks on this forum. Some will obviously be biased as they hold the stock and some may have no vested interest whatsoever! It is important to do your own research and seek advice from professionals.)

Other than that, welcome to ASF! 

Cheers,
scsl


----------



## billhill (8 October 2006)

artyzipp,
Listen to scsl, this is sensible advice. If you are looking for good stocks i won't specifically recommend any but Uranium is pretty hot at the moment so you might want to have look at some of the threads on it. However it sounds to me like you are looking for quick returns. By all mean use others opinions to guide yourself to good potential opportunities but make sure you do plenty of research on both the company and the industry it belongs to. I don't know what level your experience in the sharemarket is but if your pretty new to it be patient and try to learn as much as possible.
Good luck 

Billhill


----------



## imajica (8 October 2006)

I would recommend KZL - Kagara Zinc

reasons:

1. sound management

2. zinc spot price set to soar as stockpiles diminish

3. diversifying into copper

have a look at their website


----------



## bunyip (8 October 2006)

artyzipp said:
			
		

> Anybody knows any hot stocks under $10?




Artyzipp
I presume you're relatively new to stockmarket trading/investing, otherwise you would not (with all due respect) have asked such a naive question.

Asking a public forum to point you in the direction of hot stocks is NOT the way to become proficient at making money from the market. There are many different opinions as to what constitutes a hot stock, just as there are many different reasons for those opinions. So many reasons and opinions in fact, that the more of them you hear, the more confused you'll become.
Furthermore, many of these opinions will belong to people who have little knowledge of how to profit consistently from the stockmarket.

Rather than asking for stock recommendations, I suggest you read through hundreds of posts on this forum, pick out two or three people who sound like they know what they're talking about, and send them a private message asking for their help in learning how to pick stocks offering good prospects for profitable investing.
Most people who are successful at something will gladly share their knowledge if they're approached by someone who genuinely wants to learn.
These are the people you should seek out....they can fast track your learning process immeasurably.

The stockmarket supplies us with never-ending opportunities to make money.
The simplest way to cash in on these opportunities is to buy stocks that are in clearly defined uptrends, keep riding them while they keep uptrending, and keep your losses small on those that go against you.
Learning how to do this is extremely simple.

Even though the overall market has been choppy for the last several months, there are currently at least 70 strongly uptrending stocks below $10 in the ASX 300. In most cases these stocks are strongly uptrending because thousands of investors know something positive about the fundamentals of these companies.
Knowing how to find these stocks quickly and easily, and knowing how to recognise the buy signals they give, are invaluable skills for any trader or investor to develop.
With the right skills and equipment, you can find these stocks in less than five minutes. Learning how to do so should be your aim if you wish to join the minority who consistently profit from the stockmarket.

Bunyip


----------



## 2020hindsight (8 October 2006)

Artyzipp, 
listen to Bunyip - (howdy bunyip ) but ...I'll throw in my   
the other way to make money is to ask me what Im going to do, and do the opposite - you'll be a millionaire before you know it 
right now i bought some LEG - first mistake I didnt have enough zeros (when they cost only 4cents, it takes a lot to get over $10K) - so I bought one tenth of what I intended.   I bought at 0.42 -  someone who must be bloody lucky - and glued to the computer all day - sold at 0.50 the next day (wasnt me thats for sure) - now its  come back but for once im making 10% ( lol on 10% of what I intended) 
BTW, dont just say "buy"   , make sure you "buy at limit" - sure youre aware of that, keep an eye on market depth and decide Im prepared to come in here, but not here. Likewise when selling.  Sorry mate Im a newbie like you (probably newer). good luck.
(lol cant believe Im giving advice here sheesh.  Like when I coached the kids baseball - "ok kids, this is a quick summary of what I did wrong when i played veterans grade last week" )
NOTE important note - LEG goes up and down like the tide - think trader not investor etc etc


----------



## nioka (8 October 2006)

artyzipp said:
			
		

> Anybody knows any hot stocks under $10?



Why under $10. A minimum trade is $500. Does it matter if it is 10 @ $50 or 1000 @ 50c. With brokerage these days a trade for no less than $2000 min is probably the way to go.


----------



## michael_selway (8 October 2006)

artyzipp said:
			
		

> Anybody knows any hot stocks under $10?




hm dude, u need to look at return (Return = 1/PE). but anyway, must buy before it breaks out

ZFX, KZl, PEM, CBH, TZN

thx

MS


----------



## bunyip (8 October 2006)

2020hindsight said:
			
		

> Artyzipp,
> listen to Bunyip - (howdy bunyip ) but ...I'll throw in my
> the other way to make money is to ask me what Im going to do, and do the opposite - you'll be a millionaire before you know it
> right now i bought some LEG - first mistake I didnt have enough zeros (when they cost only 4cents, it takes a lot to get over $10K) - so I bought one tenth of what I intended.   I bought at 0.42 -  someone who must be bloody lucky - and glued to the computer all day - sold at 0.50 the next day (wasnt me thats for sure) - now its  come back but for once im making 10% ( lol on 10% of what I intended)
> NOTE important note - LEG goes up and down like the tide - think trader not investor etc etc




Howdy hindsight

Tell me, why did you buy LEG? It's as choppy as hell and I can't for the life of me see why you would have been attracted to it.....stocks that jump all over the place like a crazed grasshopper are as hard as hell to trade.
I won't touch these choppy stocks - I don't need to, there are always plenty of nice smooth trenders to trade.
But.....I guess we can't all trade the same way eh...different traders, different styles - that's what makes the market.

Cheers
Bunyip


----------



## 2020hindsight (8 October 2006)

bunyip said:
			
		

> Howdy hindsight, Tell me, why did you buy LEG? It's as choppy as hell and I can't for the life of me see why you would have been attracted to it.....I won't touch these choppy stocks - I don't need to, there are always plenty of nice smooth trenders to trade. Cheers, Bunyip



three parts to reply :- apology,   question,  discussion of styles

a) Sorry,  you're right,  crazy things to say to anyone starting - I apologise - but lol it was meant (like the scout teacher) as advice on what knot to do rather than what TO do.    Perhaps you'd agree LEG has some potential for day trading?  You look at the graph - had you bought on each of those lows and sold on each of those highs, you'd be, well - financially ok.  I just dream of picking some stock that finds gold (literally) - 4 cents to $4 if you know what I mean.   I've also got zinc, gold (BDG)  and uranium btw - not that they are doing as well as LEG at the moment, lol .  Guess I subscribe to some crazy optimistic school that says the really big winners are the ones that come from nowhere.  As long as all your portfolio isn't tied up with this .

b) You say there are better less choppy stocks - "smoother trenders".   suggestions?  presumably you are referring to day-trading.  

c) Thanks for being so polite as to call my method of trading a "style" lol.
Incidentally I really dont have time to trade during the day - just a quick look at lunchtime - a toss of the coin - buy? sell? (usually hold) back to work - If it comes up buy , I put on the monkey suit and throw some darts at the list of available stocks  - suitably tempered by this website's advice  Guess Im really in for the long haul.  I must learn not to ride the downhill bits though.   I'm starting to get that fuzzy feeling when I know that the day's trading has gone soo well that you'd have to be crazy if you didnt believe that the next day or two wouldn't see a reversal.  And hence it is right to sell after such a day (whenever I havent, Ive regretted it).

Incidentally the worst advice on stocks to buy that I have ever had is from the so-called "consensus" of experts that used to be available on directshares.  TEL, HDR, even recently BDG was a "superstrong buy" - but hasn't done as well as the hype.   Fortunately I only half believed them and got out before I lost my shirt (in each case).  I trust this chatroom far far infinitely further than the alleged experts available elsewhere. And I see no reason to pay for that sort of advice especially as I wouldn't trust it anyways.  Thanks to everyone who posts the sensible trading stuff around here.  
So in conclusion lol - (Ill shuddup now)  :bricks1:

Hey atleast I satisfied the thread criterion that stocks had to be under $10 lol
PPS the other thing that tempted me to actually BUY some was that I had LEG in the monthy comp - and then Buddha whispered in my ear " wouldnt you be sorry if it did really well and you only won $20 or whatever the prize is lol"
PPS does anyone EVER actually buy what they put up for the monthly comp?


----------



## bunyip (8 October 2006)

2020hindsight said:
			
		

> three parts to reply :- apology,   question,  discussion of styles
> 
> Perhaps you'd agree LEG has some potential for day trading?  You look at the graph - had you bought on each of those lows and sold on each of those highs, you'd be, well - financially ok.  I just dream of picking some stock that finds gold (literally) - 4 cents to $4 if you know what I mean.   I've also got zinc, gold (BDG)  and uranium btw - not that they are doing as well as LEG at the moment, lol .  Guess I subscribe to some crazy optimistic school that says the really big winners are the ones that come from nowhere.  As long as all your portfolio isn't tied up with this .
> 
> b) You say there are better less choppy stocks - "smoother trenders".   suggestions?  presumably you are referring to day-trading.




Hindsight

You're asking the wrong man about day trading. Some of those screen jockeys will be better equipped than I am to comment on LEG's suitability to day trading!

The smoother trenders I referred to are for position trading, not day trading. 
I don't day trade and I never will. 

Bunyip


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret (8 October 2006)

Your best bet is CCE ....is going so low it can only get warmer then  hotter after that.


----------



## ozewolf (17 October 2006)

artyzipp said:
			
		

> Anybody knows any hot stocks under $10?




hi there,

austpac seems do be on the winning and still cheap at current level.
I was tipping 0.065 by end october and we still have a good few days to go.

good reviews at hotcopper...

ozewolf


----------



## Nudibranch (17 October 2006)

imajica said:
			
		

> I would recommend KZL - Kagara Zinc



Nice pick - they are up 10% from when you posted.
($6.10 now, $5.50 then.)


----------



## Out Too Soon (19 October 2006)

Timing is everything of course but I believe GTP & CBH r pretty good bets at the moment, ,  of course I wish I'd got on them earlier  . Be sure to sell GTP before they start to fall leading up to tax time next year. I'm only learning too but having a go is the way to learn.


----------



## Ken (20 October 2006)

SEK, AWE, GFF, IGR, RCO


----------

